#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  cloud or on-premise growth ???

## Assassin

Very intriguing and straightforward question, but as a presale expert, you should have a prepared response in the form of a cost-benefit analysis from answer 2 and other calculations to compare costs,

Energy and cooling costs for the infrastructure in placeIT administration costs include physical and logical security.Add 9% risk of losing critical data due to errors.Hardware age, residual value, CAPEX and OPEX requirements for hardware and software.Loss or loss of revenue due to non-availability of critical systems or excessive availability of non-critical systems, respectivelySkills, training, real estate and costs COLA.The above costs are just a hint to create a good comparison, but there are many others that are case-specific and become an important input for the final decision-making process.

----------

